# 31s or 32s



## Jolley (Jan 12, 2010)

Ill be gettin one of these before long and wonderin which should i get, im leanin towards the 31s s/w and if i go 31s s/w should i go 14x6 front and 14x8 rear or 14x8 front and rear


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I like the 31 laws better, where I ride and type of mud they do real well


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Do a little search through the tire/rim section there are several Law vs Backs threads out there... Lots of good info.

As far as rims if you do s/w tires then I'd do s/w rims as well.


----------

